# PIC OF S3 UNDER HOOD...



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

Hey,
would anyone here happen to have a picture of an S3 with the hood open, showing the engine bay? It would be greatly appreciative! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
thanks in advance,
Hubert


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: PIC OF S3 UNDER HOOD... ([email protected])*

post any pictures if possible.


----------



## mt30V (Nov 22, 2001)

*Re: PIC OF S3 UNDER HOOD... ([email protected])*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=258299


----------



## TabulaRasa (Aug 4, 2000)

*Re: PIC OF S3 UNDER HOOD... (The Pit)*


----------

